

Countries with the Highest / Lowest Average IQ - lambersley
http://www.statisticbrain.com/countries-with-the-highest-lowest-average-iq/
There are many things wrong with this
======
stephengillie
Apparently, the source is a 2002 book on the subject, written by a pair of
emeritus professors. Emeritus professors don't normally need to teach or
publish.

[http://www.amazon.com/IQ-Wealth-Nations-Richard-
Lynn/dp/0275...](http://www.amazon.com/IQ-Wealth-Nations-Richard-
Lynn/dp/027597510X)
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IQ_and_the_Wealth_of_Nations>

